# installa gentoo gnome

## alessandro95

salve , mi potet dare la guida per installare gentoo i686? non riesco a trovarla

----------

## cloc3

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/index.xml

usa la versione per i686.

l'unica cosa che devi fare, è definire CHOST, CFLAGS e CXXFLAGS in funzione della tua architettura.

se parti da un tarball predefinito per i686, dovresti trovare una versione minimale di make.conf con delle impostazioni generiche pronte.

----------

## alessandro95

ok grazie mille

----------

